# Winterimpressionen 2003/2004 [auch ohne Bike!]



## XCRacer (23. Dezember 2003)

Die folgenden Bilder habe ich bei einem Spaziergang gestern im Simmerather Wald zwischen Jägerhaus und Kalltalsperre gemacht.

*Kleiner Tipp:* Wenn ihr hier auch Bilder postet, die ihr im IBC-Fotoalbum abgelegt habt, schreibt in der Bezeichnung oder im Feld Schlüsselwörter *bikenimwinter0304* genauso, wie es da steht!

So kann man unter diesem Link alle Bilder zB. in einer Slideshow im Fotoalbum sehen.


----------



## IGGY (23. Dezember 2003)

Super Bilder die du da gemacht hast!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (23. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von XCRacer _
> *Kleiner Tipp: Wenn ihr hier auch Bilder postet, die ihr im IBC-Fotoalbum abgelegt habt, schreibt in der Bezeichnung oder im Feld Schlüsselwörter bikenimwinter0304 genauso, wie es da steht!*



zu spät...*g*

Super Bilder René !!
Frohes Fest jetzt... 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Dirk S. (25. Dezember 2003)

Hallo XC - Racer.

Das sind ja wirklich schöne Bilder.
In der Ville ist leider alles grau. 

Noch ein schönes Fest.....


----------



## $ucker (26. Dezember 2003)

...gemacht von CDRacer als wir am 23.12. um die sengbach gefahren sind!!!


----------



## XCRacer (26. Dezember 2003)

Schönes Foto! War es da so trüb, oder ist es ein schwarz-weiß Foto? 

@spitfire4:
Aha! Deine Kamera kooperiert ja wieder! Setzt du die Schneebilder von der Sophienhöhe selber hier rein, oder muß ich das machen?


----------



## rpo35 (26. Dezember 2003)

Hi René,

habe die Schlüsselwörter bei einigen der Bilder geändert...hier sind die schönsten nochmal in klein...sollten jetzt aber auch unter deinem 
Link auftauchen.

22.12.2003; erste Schneetour mit meiner Tochter durchs Hohe Venn (von Roetgen nach Ternell und zurück):

























Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## $ucker (27. Dezember 2003)

@ XCRacer: ne....es war schon richtig trüb.....und ich mein er hats auch net als schwarz-weiß foto aufgenommen.....bin mir jetz aber auch net 100pro sicher!!!


----------



## XCRacer (27. Dezember 2003)

Der Jörg (alias Spitfire4) hat ein paar nette Fotos an/auf der Sophienhöhe geschossen.

Er hat die Bilder ins Fotoalbum gesetzt, hält es aber nicht für nötig, auf diese schönen Schneebilder hinzuweisen 

Also mache ich das mal...

...hab natürlich eine nette Geschichte dazu erfunden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :

Am morgen des Heiligen Abend sah ich in der Ferne ein geheimnisvolles Monster (Wie sich später herausstellte, das Mutterschiff der Außerirdischen):





Also entschloss ich mich, die Sache mal näher zu betrachten.
Um einen besseren Überblick zu erhalten, erradelte ich die berühmt-berüchtigte Sophienhöhe.

Plötzlich war alles voller weißen Staub, der mir das weiterkommen etwas erschwerte...





Endlich oben angekommen, erstmal luftholen,  ...sah ich es! Die Ursache allen Übels! Ein UFO war hier oben gelandet:





Einen kurzen Tritt gegen die Breitbandrichtantenne...





...und schnell zurück in die Ebene !





Wiedermal wurde die Welt vom weißen Sternenstaub befreit und damit die Menschheit vor ihrem Ende bewahrt ! 

Thank You Spitfire4


----------



## rpo35 (27. Dezember 2003)

@René:
nächstes Jahr wirst Du "Scherzkeks" des Forums... 

also ich hab für morgen alles gekramt...hoffentlich geht's !!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## CDRacer (28. Dezember 2003)

Hab das ganze erst gerade jetzt gesehen...war tatsächlich so trüb und ist kein schwarz-weiß Foto. Leider war das auch der einzige Tag an dem bei uns bis jetzt Schnee lag. Aber sehr schöne Bilder hier im Thread...weitermachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (28. Dezember 2003)

Spitfire4 an XCRacer,

wir beamen uns hier gleich weg.  Gnadenlos super Deine Kommentare. Bin aber echt zu blöd, Bilder in die Beiträge einzufügen   Vielen Dank für die tolle Berichterstattung


----------



## XCRacer (3. Januar 2004)

...durch den Meroder Wald. 

Laufenburg im Schnee:


----------



## peppaman (13. Januar 2004)

na dann hätte ich da auch ein nettes bild....
allerdings war das der winter am anfang von 2003.


----------



## IGGY (13. Januar 2004)

Hier mal ein Foto von mir und Twiggy im Schnee!


----------



## IGGY (13. Januar 2004)

Und hier noch eins von einem unberührten Uphill!


----------



## redrace (13. Januar 2004)

HUHU

Ich hab auch noch eins!!


Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (29. Februar 2004)

War zwar sehr anstrengend, aber traumhaft !!



























Hier findet ihr alle Bilder der Tour oder über das Schlüsselwort *bikenimwinter0304* suchen...

Und jetzt geht's auf zum Rodeln mit den Kids !
Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (9. November 2004)

Wie sieht's aus bei euch da oben, jenseits der magischen 400m-Marke?
 Schneit es? Hier ist's Regen und 3°C


----------



## Delgado (10. November 2004)

In Reichshof (365m vor der Haustüre) geschlossene Schneedecke von 15 cm Höhe.

Habe dann das Auto mit Sommerreifen dem Rennrad vorgezogen, nachdem ich gestern auf dem Heimweg von der Arbeit schon das Vergnügen eines kleinen Schneesturms hatte. 

War schon der Grenzbereich für meine RR-Reifen.

Gruß aus Reichshof

Delgado


----------



## GuidoM (10. November 2004)

Selbst in Kölle gibt es in den Nebenstraße noch eine geschlossene Schneematsch  :kotz: decke und es regnet bei 2°C

Idelales Bikewetter   

Gruß Guido


----------



## IGGY (10. November 2004)

Bei mir schaut es zur Zeit so aus!


----------



## XCRacer (10. November 2004)

Das sieht ja richtig gut aus, bei dir in Breinig.

 Bei uns ist's jetzt auch weis:


----------



## Centurion (10. November 2004)

Hallöchen!  

Bei uns sah es heute auf der Margaretenhöhe so aus:
(Winterchaos pur...)


----------



## Knax (10. November 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen!
[auch ohne bike] ...aber trotzdem saugeil!
ostern 2004, marmolada, dolomiten, 3.000 meter über dem meer:

http://home.ritze.info/max.peters/imagepages/image16.html

@all: bis wieviel Grad Celcius fahrt ich noch Bike?! gibt es da eine grenze, wo man aus gesundheitlichen gründen klar nicht fahren sollte???

Knax


----------



## Delgado (11. November 2004)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo alle zusammen!
> [auch ohne bike] ...aber trotzdem saugeil!
> ostern 2004, marmolada, dolomiten, 3.000 meter über dem meer:
> 
> ...



.... kurze Touren (1,5 -2 h) und vernünftige Kleidung vorausgesetzt kannst Du bis ca. - 5° C (RR) bzw. - 10° C (MTB) fahren.

Bin mal bei - 20° Grad 20km Rennrad gefahren und hatte glaube ich die von Dir angesprochene Grenze (gesundheitlicher Art) erreicht.

Gruß Delgado


----------



## IGGY (11. November 2004)

Wenn du dir die neue Hose gönnst und eine Winterjacke(weis nicht ob du eine hast) dann steht unserem Ausflug in den Schnee nichts mehr im Weg. Hast du eigentlich einen Trinkrucksack? Mit Flasche würde ich im Winter nicht fahren. Das Getränk ist zu kalt um aus der Flasche zu trinken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (11. November 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Das Getränk ist zu kalt um aus der Flasche zu trinken!


 Vor allen Dingen passen die Eiswürfel nicht durch die Öffnung 

 Und bei Frostwetter das Rad NICHT mit Wasser waschen. Sonst können dir die Schalt- u.Bremszüge und eventuell der Freilauf  einfrieren.


----------



## Knax (11. November 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Vor allen Dingen passen die Eiswürfel nicht durch die Öffnung


...gut zu wissen   werde mich mal (auch für den sommer) nach einem rucksack beim großen E umsehen.

hier noch kleine schmankerl für die tiefschnee-fans:

http://home.ritze.info/max.peters/imagepages/image24.html
http://home.ritze.info/max.peters/imagepages/image15.html

was freue ich mich schon auf die weihnachtsferien   
Knax


----------



## KGBKamikaze (11. November 2004)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...gut zu wissen   werde mich mal (auch für den sommer) nach einem rucksack beim großen E umsehen.
> 
> hier noch kleine schmankerl für die tiefschnee-fans:
> 
> ...





 Inwelchem skigebiet isn das?


----------



## Knax (11. November 2004)

...alle pics mit ski sind aufgenommen worden in den dolomiten, genauer um corvara. die meisten sind aber von der marmolada... das traumgebiet für freeride schlechthin
www.dolomitisuperski.it
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (21. November 2004)

Max und Boris, gestern im Hohen Venn zwischen Hill und Steling:


----------



## Handlampe (21. November 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Max und Boris, gestern im Hohen Venn zwischen Hill und Steling:



Schöne Bilder, Ralph, muß bestimmt Laune gebracht haben. Übrigens war Oli, alias Scottti vom TT in der Gegend von Gmünd unterwegs und hat von ähnlichen Bedingungen berichtet. Schade....wär ich gerne dabei gewesen.


----------



## mikkael (22. November 2004)

Wupper am letzten Sonntag um ca. 08.30 Uhr:






VG Mikkael


----------



## rpo35 (22. November 2004)

Super Bild Mikkael !!!


----------



## XCRacer (23. November 2004)

Wow!  Das ist ein Spitzenfoto. Wirkt in voller Grüße noch einen Tick besser!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (23. November 2004)

Danke!


----------



## on any sunday (23. November 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Wow!  Das ist ein Spitzenfoto. Wirkt in voller Grüße noch einen Tick besser!



Was eindeutig beweist, das Mikkael besser fotografieren  als radfahren kann, ist ja auch nicht schwierig.


----------



## rpo35 (23. November 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Was eindeutig beweist, das Mikkael besser fotografieren  als radfahren kann, ist ja auch nicht schwierig.



Alter Hetzer...


----------



## mikkael (6. Dezember 2004)

Wupperberge am Sonntag-Nachmittag






VG Mikkael


----------



## Manni (6. Dezember 2004)

Auch mal ganz nett:

Siebengebirge am Samstag. Sonne war nur auf über 400m. Nach der Anstrengung hatten wir uns aber auch diesen Ausblick verdient.

Blick vom Ölberg (412hm) auf Lohrberg und Löwenburg. Im Hintergrund sieht man noch die Eifelgipfel. Der Rest im Nebel, man hätte auch gut auf 8000m sein können.   






Gruß Manni


----------



## XCRacer (6. Dezember 2004)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Der Rest im Nebel, man hätte auch gut auf 8000m sein können.


 2500m reichen auch >> Gran Canaria 

 Schönes Foto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (6. Dezember 2004)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Auch mal ganz nett:
> 
> Siebengebirge am Samstag. Sonne war nur auf über 400m. Nach der Anstrengung hatten wir uns aber auch diesen Ausblick verdient.
> 
> ...



Sehr geiles Bild Manni  

Sag das nächste Mal Bescheid, wenn du das Siebengebirge unsicher machst.  Dann muß ich nicht, wie diesen Samstag, in der Nordkölner Neblelhölle mit meinem Crosser Kreise um die Rennradler fahren. 

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## mikkael (7. Dezember 2004)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Auch mal ganz nett:



Super Bild, Manni! 

Mikkael


----------



## Centurion (14. Dezember 2004)

Hallöchen!

Ich war am Sonntag gut 4,5 Stunden im Siebengebirge unterwegs.

Die Landschaft war in den Siebenbergen märchenhaft verzaubert...
Die Piste war knochentrocken, aber brutalhart gefroren...
Die vielen Fahrspuren, welch die Forstarbeiter mit ihren schweren Gerät, bei den letzten Baumrückaktionen hinterlassen haben waren oft beim Bergrunterfahren tückisch...

Es waren -4 Grad; meine subjektive Empfindung - gerade die von meinem Familienplanungsorgan - waren geschätzte -50; Sibirien läst grüßen... 

(...jetzt weiß ich auch das Had-Tücher gute Eierwärmer sind...  )

Bilder gibt es in meinem Fotoalbum.


----------



## XCRacer (20. Dezember 2004)

Guckst du hier


----------



## IGGY (20. Dezember 2004)




----------



## redrace (21. Dezember 2004)

HUHU

It was cold in the early morning!!





Kann mir noch mal einer erklären wie das mit den kleine vorschubildern funktioniert!!??


----------



## XCRacer (21. Dezember 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir noch mal einer erklären wie das mit den kleine vorschubildern funktioniert!!??


 Du meinst die "Thumbnails" ?

  Also sowas:




  Der Pfad fürs Vorschaubild muß so heißen:
  .../fotos/data/500/2030P1010002a1-thumb.jpg

  Dann markierst du das Bild und verlinkst wie folgt:
  .../fotos/data/500/2030P1010002a1-med.jpg

  Damit das so funktioniert, wie ich gerade beschrieben, mußt du in deinem *Kontrollzentrum* unter *Einstellungen* (linke Spalte) >> Verschiedene Einstellungen (gaaanz unten!) *WYSIWYG* auswählen!

  Grüzzze XCR


----------



## Knax (21. Dezember 2004)

...man du hast ja echt zu viel zeit. gute besserung   
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (21. Dezember 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Damit das so funktioniert, wie ich gerade beschrieben, mußt du in deinem *Kontrollzentrum* unter *Einstellungen* (linke Spalte) >> Verschiedene Einstellungen (gaaanz unten!) *WYSIWYG* auswählen!...


Nabend,

das geht auch ohne diese Einstellung; die Codes müssen halt stimmen...aber "wenn's schee macht"


----------

